# Ocean City, NJ...any timeshares???



## SunSandGirl (Sep 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if there are any timeshares in Ocean City, NJ?


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 3, 2011)

As far as I know, there are not. The closest timeshares would be in AC, Brigantine, and Galloway.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Sep 3, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> As far as I know, there are not. The closest timeshares would be in AC, Brigantine, and Galloway.



How far away is Galloway from Ocean City, NJ?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 3, 2011)

Galloway is where Marriott's Fairway Villas is located.  It took us about 20-25 minutes to get from the resort to Ocean city this past July.


----------

